# T3 What's the deal?



## Redbuster (May 19, 2010)

I think I'm going crazy! My mind and thoughts are slow and foggy. I can't remember conversations. I have trouble speaking clearly what my thoughts are. I guess I lose my train of thought. I have had Hashi's since I was 7yrs old. My TSH has been surpressed to .3 for the past year in hopes of helping with chronic Uticaria. No changes yet.

Recent tests: TSH .27, T4 Free 1.18 (.61-1.12), T-4 Total 15.4 (4.5-12.5), Free T4 Index (T7) 3.7 (1.4-3.8), T-3 Uptake 24 (22-35), Total T3 126 (76-181)

All I keep hearing is that I need to be taking T3.

I had a hysterctomy in July and have been on Premarin 1.25 mg...just cut that in half a week ago and would like to go off of it completely.

All I know is I am tired, achey and worn out. 
Should I be trying to talk my dr into giving me T3. And do you take a certain dose of T3 or do you take various doses depending on how you feel?

Any comments would be great! 
Thanks!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Redbuster said:


> I think I'm going crazy! My mind and thoughts are slow and foggy. I can't remember conversations. I have trouble speaking clearly what my thoughts are. I guess I lose my train of thought. I have had Hashi's since I was 7yrs old. My TSH has been surpressed to .3 for the past year in hopes of helping with chronic Uticaria. No changes yet.
> 
> Recent tests: TSH .27, T4 Free 1.18 (.61-1.12), T-4 Total 15.4 (4.5-12.5), Free T4 Index (T7) 3.7 (1.4-3.8), T-3 Uptake 24 (22-35), Total T3 126 (76-181)
> 
> ...


Not unless you have a conversion problem that 2 test done 6 to 8 weeks apart, states a conversion issue. Normally conversion problems only last a few weeks so you want to make sure you really have one before taking t3.

I wouldn't risk taking t3 with TSH so low but that is me.
T3 is to be started out on lowest dose working up, taken 2 to 3 times a day for it has a short life, that is, it last only approx 4 hours in your system then you crash. They call t3 the cocaine of thyroid medications. With that being said, you need a very savvy doctor who know how to read levels per conversion, prescribe and adjust meds. accordingly.


----------



## Redbuster (May 19, 2010)

Thank you. Your comments are helping me understand more about what's going on. What do I ask for for the conversion test?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

You are welcome, my pleasure, but not so sure I am that much help.

FT-4 and FT-3 in how they relate to each other will tell if there is a conversion issue. There is no special test.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Redbuster said:


> I think I'm going crazy! My mind and thoughts are slow and foggy. I can't remember conversations. I have trouble speaking clearly what my thoughts are. I guess I lose my train of thought. I have had Hashi's since I was 7yrs old. My TSH has been surpressed to .3 for the past year in hopes of helping with chronic Uticaria. No changes yet.
> 
> Recent tests: TSH .27, T4 Free 1.18 (.61-1.12), T-4 Total 15.4 (4.5-12.5), Free T4 Index (T7) 3.7 (1.4-3.8), T-3 Uptake 24 (22-35), Total T3 126 (76-181)
> 
> ...


That may be why your FT4 is over the top of the range. You may not be converting.

Please get rT3 (reverse) and FREE T3 test so we can see what is going on here.

Hugs,


----------

